# Gathering of Mustangs Legends Photo/Multimedia Links



## jdecamp (Dec 18, 2007)

I wanted to pass on to you a few links from the Columbus Dispatch’s coverage of the Legends Mustangs show from September - again another great event:

http://www.PhotOhio.us/Temp/BigD/20070930Legends/index.html

There is a much larger variety of photos on that page than what is (or was) available on the Dispatch's site.
From that page are a number of links including the soundslides presentation I put together. Between my site and the Dispatch's site, it has gotten more than 40,000 hits.

Also of interest would be the Dispatch's photo of the year contest, which has several Mustang related photos in it:

The Columbus Dispatch : dispatch.com

No bias - vote for your favorite!

Feel free to pass these links onto whomever you think my have an interest.

Thanks again and have a blessed holiday season,

Jimmy D.


----------

